# 2009 Nissan GT-R review



## mikem (Jun 1, 2006)

"Nissan today announced the launch of the Nissan GT-R, a new multi-dimensional performance machine that lives up to the concept of "an ultimate supercar for anyone, anywhere, at anytime". The Nissan GT-R features a newly developed Premium Midship package, including the world’s first independent transaxle 4WD developed independently by Nissan. The Nissan GT-R will be available in Japan mainly through Nissan High Performance Centers nationwide from December 6th..."

This is from a new review on 2009 Nissan GT-R, from Top Speed. It includes info on the design, safety and performance of the model, as well as model line-up and other features. Also available is a video and wallpaper / photo gallery.


























Here is the link to the full article:
2009 Nissan GT-R - Top Speed

And the link to the picture gallery:
2009 Nissan GT-R wallpapers and high resolution photos - Top Speed


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

I was at Top gear filming yesterday and Clarkson was talking about the new GTR..... saying he can't wait as he was so excited!

I'm sure it will be on this Sunday's programme, sweet Lambo too I have to say!


----------



## RishiGTiR (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote from EVO - GT-R will be available mainly through Nissan High Performance Centres nationwide in Japan on December 6th at £33,500. A snip. It's not expected into the UK until Early 2009

Can that price be right??


----------

